# Жжение в пояснице. Грыжа или что-то другое?



## Ильдарка (29 Янв 2017)

Полтора года назад делал мрт (по другому поводу) результат следующий: Поясничный лордоз сохранен. Ширина позвоночного канала — 12,3мм. Определяется внутрителовое вдавление по нижней поверхности тела L3 глубиной до 2,7мм. Изменений мр-сигнала от костного мозга не определяется. Межпозвонковые диски не изменены. Дуральный мешок не деформирован. Спинной мозг однородной структуры, с четкими контурами. Паравертебральная клетчатка не инфильтрирована. Суставные концы дугоотросчатых суставов не изменены, суствавная щель не сужена. Крестцово-копчиковый отдел отмечается жировая дегенерация S2, S3, S4, S5 и позвонков копчика. 
Сейчас жжение в пояснице именно в позвоночнике уже дней 10, это что может быть это вдавление беспокоит или грыжа еще новая выросла за 1,5 года?


----------



## La murr (29 Янв 2017)

@Ильдарка, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Янв 2017)

Чем заниматься догадками, лучше посетите невролога по месту жительства.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2017)

Грыжа даёт симптомы в ноге. В пояснице это мышцы и суставы.


----------

